# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  SQL Syntax

## donofdons

Hi i am new to sql but can someone please help with the following problem,

I have an access databse with field name [short advert] this field contains text in the following format:

*3 Bedroom
*Large Lounge
*Reception
*Lobby

I what each of the sentances to be into a seperate fields e.g
[Field1] *3 Bedroom
[Field2] *Large Lounge
[Field3] *Reception
[field4] *Lobby
  can this be done?

----------


## Ninjamynci

It can be done fairly simply using the Access query wizards and never having to bother with sql. 
Create a query against the table where  [shortadvert] = '*3bedroom', then one where  [shortadvert] = '*Large Lounge' and so on. 
Next create a query that joins each of the queries based on what I guess would be property ID or similar. You can create a new table from this. I've always doen it by exporting the results to Excel then reimporting them. There may be a more efficient way though.
I have to ask why you need to do this? Wouldn't it be better for you to create a table called shortadvert that includes the property ID and short advert field? That would allow you to create reports listing each of these features without wasting database space if the field is null and also allows you to add limitless additonial types.

----------

